# Britt pups ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone know of anyone selling any Britt.... pups or adult dog they might be getting rid of(that can still hunt  )


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for. Close ranging or one you are going to have to chase on a horse? Also what price range are you thinking.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I may have a litter of Britt pups early next year. I have a male and a female that should produce this year. They are both great dogs and good hunters too. I have never had to chase mine on a horse.....they are free ranging dogs that get plenty of exercise. I think that is the key.
Cory


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I grew up only hunting behind Britts, all I ever hunted with were close to medium range dogs and that is what I am looking for. In my (opinion) Shorthairs are just to **** hyper and the pointers are the ones you have to chase down on a horse..... I have never hunted with or know anything about setters. But I need to get a good dog, I got the neighbors 7 yr old lab last year and only took him out once, he's scared of water and just to old and wore out. My families britt died early in 07. soooo that is where I am.

Price wise I dont know, I have seen prices ranging from $100-$600 all of em seem to say they are off of Nolans last bullett :lol: 

obviously the cheaper the better... I really could care less about AKC or blood line as long as they pure bred and good hunting dogs!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a lot of good Britt lines out there but I will let the experts tell you what is available. Most seem to be bigger running dogs. I went with the French Brittany and the range is pretty good for me. My pup pushes out to 300 oor 400 yards on the open plains and stays pretty close in thick stuff. 

They are also very calm indoors. My pup lays on the coach all day as my one year old beats the heck out of her. 

Down side is price and size (sometimes). They will cost you that $600 or maybe even a bit more. While it is great to only have to feed 1 1/2 cups of food a day it can be hard to see my dog in cover especially when on point. 

I love the breed and could go on forever. If interested shoot me a PM and I can tell you about a couple of great breeders that will get you a great pup at a fair price.

You are welcome to come watch my dog work but we are now up in Logan. If you do come watch I promise you will be impressed how much ground a little 30 pound dog can move and how well she obeys.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Tex pm sent.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey I may have a litter on the way!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Britt... we talked, keep in touch about any pup's


----------

